# Electric racing boats



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

This Norwegian design is brilliant.









The First Electric Boat Racing Championship Will Feature a Futuristic Boat Design


The UIM E1 World Electric Powerboat Series is set to take place worldwide in 2022.




www.engineering.com





We need more of this kind of thinking...planting the seed for this community to do similar sorts of naut-E projects


----------

